# can flukers repta boost be used for frog supplement??



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

i went to petco to pickup stuff for my aquarium and found flukers Repta Boost says its for amphibians also... anyone use it??
Larry


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

is it powder or that chunky stuff?


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

its powdered, can be mixed with water for reptiles.
Larry


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

bump any suggestions??


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Do you plan to tube the frogs to get it into them? It is a product that is designed to be orally fed to the animal... 

If you attempt to soak an amphibian in it, you should be warned that it is ideally manufactured to support opportunistic microbial growth.. many of the bacteria that are opportunistic are major pathogens for amphibians. The ingredient list can be found here..http://www.petco.com/product/117291/Flukers-ReptaBoost-Insectavore-And-Carnivore-High-Amp-Boost.aspx... 

If your not going to tube the frog with the correct dose, then I would suggest leaving it on the shelf. 

Ed


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for Reply Ed, I passed on it because I was unsure of out come.. im new to this still and I appreciate the advice. I see your replies on here a lot and I must agree.... your the Man!!
Larry


----------

